# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Sejfulla Malëshova

## shigjeta

Sejfulla Malëshova ne kujtimet e Nexhmi Ballkes


Ndërsa ishte duke punuar si punëtor mekanik në një uzinë të rëndomtë të Kaukazit verior në Bashkimin Sovjetik, djaloshi nga Shqipëria, Sejfulla Malëshova, thërritet nga autoritetet politike të ndërmarrjes dhe i komunikohet fakti se i ishte hequr dënimi i dhënë nga organizata e partisë në Moskë.

Pas atij lajmi, ai heq rrobat tërë graso dhe vesh kostumin e intelektualit. Pas kthimit të tij në Moskë nuk vonoi shumë dhe ai jo vetëm që u ripranua në Partinë Komuniste, prej së cilës një vit më parë ishte përjashtuar me ndëshkim, por befasisht u gjend në detyrën e dekanit të Fakultetit të Filozofisë, ku tre vjet më parë kishte qenë student. Kjo është e kaluara e largët e Sejfulla Malëshovës, i cili ishte larguar nga Shqipëria me rrëzimin e Nolit nga pushteti. Por historitë e tij të çuditshme do të vijonin edhe pas kthimit të tij në atdhe dhe zgjedhjes në forumet më të larta politike dhe ekzekutive të shtetit komunist. Gjithçka do të vinte pas një betimi të tij të prerë për të mos u martuar asnjëherë. Për më tepër rreth figurës poliedrike të intelektualit të shquar ku shumë detaje të jetës së tij janë të panjohura për publikun, i tregon në shkrimin e mëposhtëm miku më i tij më i afërt, Nexhmi Ballka.

*Zoti Nexhmi, cila është e vërteta e peripecive të Malëshovës në ish-Bashkimin Sovjetik?*

Atje ai kishte shkuar që në vitin 1926 dhe ishte pranuar jo vetëm si antar i PKBS-së, por kishte mbaruar edhe Fakultetin e Filozofisë. Kishte ikur nga Shqipëria pas përmbysjes së Nolit me të cilin kishte një miqësi të jashtëzakonshme. Madje në qeverinë e tij, Malëshova ishte sekretar i përgjithshëm i kabinetit.
Ka qenë viti 1932, kur në një diskutim të zgjeruar që kishte ndërmarrë organizata bazë, pikërisht për problemin e veprimtarisë së brendshme të partisë, ai ka shfaqur hapur dhe prerë kundërshtimin e tij, para të gjithë mendimit të organizatës. Ai jo vetëm e kundërshtoi, por i bindur në të vërtetën e idesë së tij, këmbënguli me një forcë të madhe për ta mbrojtur atë. Kjo gjë solli përjashtimin fare të tij nga radhët e partisë. Menjëherë pas kësaj, u dëbua nga Moska dhe u dërgua si punëtor i rëndomtë në një uzinë mekanike në Kakukazin verior. Por edhe në atë rast ka ndodhur një fenomen i çuditshëm, i cili do ti ndryshonte menjëherë jetën, që i kishte marrë rrokullimën e rrezikshme.

*Pse çfarë ndodhi?*

Fjala është për dy suprizat, që i rezervoi fati në verën e vitit 1933 kur Sejfullai kishte mëse një vit që punonte në Kaukaz, bëhet një mbledhje e radhës në Buronë politike të KQ-së të Bashkimit Sovjetik, të drejtuar nga Stalini. Ajo mbledhje kishte si rend dite për të diskutuar pikërisht caktimin e rregullave të brendshme të funksionimit të partisë. Ishte kjo temë, që kishte flakur Malëshovën. Çuditërisht dhe për fatin e madh të Malëshovës, në fjalën e Stalinit u vu theksi saktësisht për mënyrën e funksionimit të partisë në idetë dhe në parimet, që një vit më parë i kishte mbrojtur Malëshova. Stalini kishte ngritur zërin, duke thënë se të gjithë ata komunistë, që nuk kanë qenë dhe nuk janë dakord me parimet e përmendura kanë ide të qëllimshme kundër rrugës së partisë sonë.
Vetëm kaq mjaftoi që e gjithë organizata, e cila një vit më parë kishte përjashtuar Sejfulla Malëshovën, të shkrihej tërësisht si organizatë partie dhe Sejfullai të rehabilitohej në mënyrë të menjëhershme. Kjo për të do të thoshte që të kthehej në Moskë dhe të kishte mundësi të ushtronte profesionin e tij si intelektual. 
Por nuk mjaftoi vetëm ai rast fatlum, që atij i çeli në mënyrën më të papritur në atë verë të 1933-it, pasi një tjetër dritë jeshile iu hap përpara.

*Për çfarë rasti bëhet fjalë?* 

Sa u rikthye në Moskë në vitin 1933, mësoi se në Universitetin e Lomonosov, ku ai tre vjet më parë kishte qenë student, vdiq dekani i Fakultetit të Filozofisë, i cili më parë kishte qenë edhe pedagogu i tij. Nuk vonoi as një muaj nga ai njoftim, kur i shkon një ftesë nga universiteti me të cilën i krijohej mundësia për të konkurruar për vendin e pedagogut, që kishte mbetur bosh. Në atë çast, ai mësoi rregullat e emërimit të një pedagogu në universitetin e famshëm, ku ftoheshin në konkurrim ish-studentët më të shkëlqyer të pesë viteve të fundit. Në 100 konkuruesit me kombësi nga shumë vende të botës fitoi pikërisht djaloshi nga Shqipëria, Sejfulla Malëshova. 

*Është e vërtetë se ai ka qenë i martuar një herë në Moskë?*

Është e vërtetë një gjë e tillë. Ai në periudhën që ka qenë në Bashkimin Sovjetik ka qenë i martuar. Ishte viti 1932, kur vendosi të krijonte familje, duke u martuar me një komuniste nga Moska, por që për divergjenca të theksuara mendimesh ajo martesë nuk zgjati as tre muaj. Pas saj ai vendosi të mos martohet asnjëherë.

*Pse?*

Unë këtë gjë e mësova në periudhën e parë pas Çlirimit, kur ai ishte ministër i Arsimit dhe unë zëvendës i tij. Atëherë, unë pasi e pyeta pikërisht për atë gjë.

*A mund të mi përshkruani hollësitë e asaj bisede?*

Një herë, si çdo vit, unë kisha dërguar gruan dhe fëmijët në fshatin Dardhë të Korçës, për të kaluar disa ditë me pushime pasi u bënte mirë klima e atjeshme. Këtë e bëja se gruaja kishte herë pas here shqetësime shëndetësore. Unë zakonisht pas mbasdites kur mbaroja punën zyrtare ikja me makinën time deri te shtëpia e Sejfullait, të cilën e kishte te Blloku, ku ishin vendosur qeveritarët e lartë. Atje i thoja shoferit të largohej dhe merrja Sejfullain dhe niseshim në këmbë për xhiron e zakonshme, deri te hotel Dajti ku pinim nga një kafe dhe qëndronim gjatë. 
Unë si zakonisht, bisedat i nisja nga gruaja dhe fëmijët, që i kisha larg. Ai dëgjonte me vëmendje dhe më së shumti nuk reagonte. Pas kësaj teme e merrte fjalën ai, duke e çuar bisedën te problemet, që i lindnin në Byronë politike dhe në Komitetin Qendror të partisë. E shikoja që e shqetësonte shumë mënyra e kryerjes së punëve politike. Ai kishte shumë pakënaqësi me mënyrën e funksionimit të autoritarizmit brenda radhëve të udhëheqjes politike. Me Enverin nuk i kishte punët mirë dhe shpesh e theksonte që nuk duhej ta kishte ndihmuar në Berat, kur në Plenium desh i dhanë shkelmin.
Ishte e zakonshme kjo gjendje e tij dhe më dhimbsej jo pak, prandaj detyrohesha ti thoja shpesh që të rrinte urtë se këtë tip kishte pasur që e kishte pësuar dhe në Bashkimin Sovjetik, që ishte dënuar duke u shndërruar në punëtor të rëndomtë. Por, ai nuk donte tia dinte për ato këshilla. Një ditë, prej atyre ditëve kur i shkova si zakonisht në shtëpi gjeta dhe nënën e tij që i kishte ardhur nga fshati. Ajo u gëzua shumë që më pa në derë dhe më përqafoi me shumë dhembshuri. Para se të niseshim për kafen e zakonshme, e ëma e tij, nënua siç e thërrisnim ne të gjithë në mënyrën e Sejfullait, më tërhoqi veç dhe mu lut që të ndikoja për ti mbushur mendjen Sejfullait, që të martohej edhe ai si të gjithë shokët. Ajo mu përgjërua se nuk ndihej mirë që i biri nuk kishte familje.  Ka shtëpi të mirë, ka plaçkë, ka të hajë e të pijë , ka punë të mirë, por nuk ka familje, tha. Nuk ka grua dhe në shtëpi nuk dëgjohen zëra fëmijësh. Unë i premtova se do tia hapja një bisedë të tillë. Kështu, sa u larguam dhe ishim duke biseduar, diku aty te ura e Lanës unë i them: Ore Sejfulla nuk të kam folur ndonjë herë, por nuk mund të rri pa të pyetur
Për problemin e martesës, e kam fjalën. Nuk e di si e ke menduar për këtë punë, do të vendosësh ndonjëherë të martohesh apo jo? Të paktën si shok që jemi doja të dija diçka edhe unë.
Ai, në këtë moment vuri buzën në gaz dhe ndërsa ndaloi një hop ma ktheu: Kush të tha të më pyesje për këtë gjë, nëneja? Pas kësaj qeshi dhe më shumë. Unë vazhdova në timen. Po çfarë rëndësie ka se kush më tha mua, nëneja apo e mendova vetë. Rëndësi ka shqetësimi që ne kemi në lidhje me këtë punë.
Dëgjo Nexhmi, ma ktheu i përqëndruar dhe i vendosur të shpjegonte diçka, edhe ti nuk më ke pyetur, por edhe unë nuk të kam thënë ndonjëherë, por po ta them tani se unë e kam vendosur që të mos martohem asnjëherë. Pse? i them i shqetësuar, si ta kuptoj këtë? 
Sa ditë ke ti Nexhmi, që i ke çuar fëmijët në Korçë, vazhdoi më tej ai pa më lënë të kuptoja se ku do të dilte. 
Po bëhen afërsisht 10 ditë, ia ktheva unë pa e bërë të gjatë.
E pra i dashur Nexhmi, ju keni 10 ditë që jeni ndarë nga familja dhe pothuajse çdo ditë e përmendni se çpo bëhet për fëmijët, çpo bën gruaja. Pra jeni shumë i lidhur dhe kjo gjë ju frenon në shumë gjëra, ku mund të keni edhe të drejtë.
Ndërsa unë e njoh tipin dhe temperamentin tim, pasi jam shumë gjaknxehtë dhe impulsiv. Pastaj unë jam revolucionar dhe i tillë do të ngelem tërë jetën. Por që të ngelesh revolucionar do të thotë që të ndeshesh çdo ditë me lloj-lloj njerëzish. Kjo kërkon që të mos e mbash mendjen mbrapa nga familja. Unë e di se lufta që kam nisur nuk ka mbaruar dhe situatat nuk i shikoj të mira. Unë nuk mundem të qëndroj indiferent në asnjë moment. Kështu që, edhe të ardhmen time e shikoj me probleme. 
Ti e di se luftën e nisur në Pleniumin e Beratit kundër Enver Hoxhës nuk do ta ndërpres në mes sido që të jetë. Në Berat, ne i lamë gjërat pezull me pretendimin që të ridiskutoheshin mirë edhe një herë pas Çlirimit, kur partia ta kishte bërë kongresin dhe të kishte zgjedhur organet e saj legjitime.
Tani unë do të kërkoj brenda në Byronë politike, që të mbahet qëndrim për vetë Enver Hoxhën, i cili nuk njeh parime dhe statut partie në mënyrën e drejtimit dhe të veprimit të tij politik.
Por ai është kryeministër tani dhe nuk ka më pozitat që kishte në Berat, ku u ndodh papritur në minorancë, i thashë jo pak i shqetëuar kur dëgjova sërish nga goja e Sejfullait qëllimet që i kishte vënë vetes.
Po pra, ma ktheu, prandaj edhe unë nuk mendoj të krijoj familje, se jam betuar që tu shkoj gjërave deri në fund dhe nuk besoj se do të dal pa pasoja. 


*Biografia*

Pasaporta e Sejfulla Malëshovës 

Vendlindja: Sejfulla Malëshova lindi në Malëshovë të Përmetit në 2 Mars të vitit 1900.
Arsimimi: Kreu shkollën fillore në vendlindje
Kreu studimet në shkollën  San Demetro Di Korona në Siçili, në të cilën më parë kishte ndjekur studimet edhe De Rada
Më pas ishte student i Fakultetit të Mjekësisë në Romë.
Në vitet 1926-1931 kreu studimet në Universitetin e Filozofisë, në Lomonosov të Moskës.
Gjuhët e huaja: Njihte shkëlqyer me shkrim dhe këndim tetë gjuhë të huaja por veç fushës së përkthimit ai spikaste dhe në poezi, publicistikë, politikë dhe në fushën e përkthimit

Aktivitetiti
1924- Sekretar i përgjithshëm i kabinetit qeveritar të Fan Nolit
1931- Bëhet anëtar i PKBS-së
1933- Pedagog dhe dekan në Universitetin e Filozofisë në Lomonosov të Moskës
1934- Bëhet anëtar i Komiterrnit
1941- Kthehet në Shqipëri
1943- Bëhet anëtar i Këshillit të Përgjithshëm Antifashist Nacionalçlirimtar
1945- Ministër i Arsimit dhe i Kulturës
1946- Përjashtohet nga partia dhe shkarkohet nga të gjitha detyrat
1947- Izolohet në Fier, ku i ndalohen të gjitha botimet dhe përdhoset psikologjikisht, duke e vënë në punë tepër të rëndomta. 
1971- Vdiq në vetmi, në banesën e tij në Fier


_Fatos Veliu - Panorama_

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Pasaporta e Sejfulla Malëshovës 
> 
> Vendlindja: Sejfulla Malëshova lindi në Malëshovë të Përmetit në 2 Mars të vitit 1900.
> Arsimimi: Kreu shkollën fillore në vendlindje
> Kreu studimet në shkollën “ San Demetro Di Korona” në Siçili, në të cilën më parë kishte ndjekur studimet edhe De Rada
> Më pas ishte student i Fakultetit të Mjekësisë në Romë.
> Në vitet 1926-1931 kreu studimet në Universitetin e Filozofisë, në Lomonosov të Moskës.
> Gjuhët e huaja: Njihte shkëlqyer me shkrim dhe këndim tetë gjuhë të huaja por veç fushës së përkthimit ai spikaste dhe në poezi, publicistikë, politikë dhe në fushën e përkthimit
> 
> ...


Ç'barbarizëm  !

----------


## FLORIRI

Te rralle do jene shqiptaret e ketij lloji....

me dy universitete..

me tete gjuhe te huaja...

e kur vjen puna gjithe ate dituri e bagazh ta mbysesh te izoluar mbrenda mureve eshte tmerr

Maleshova duhet te jete shembull per te gjithe te rinjte shqiptar nga ana e formimit kulturor.

----------


## shigjeta

_Vazhdimi i intervistes me Nexhmi Ballken_

Ndërsa Malëshova lëngonte nga dhimbjet e padurueshme aq sa bërtiste me forcë duke kërkuar ndihmë, askush nuk iu gjend pranë shtratit jo vetëm në atë çast, por deri në mëngjes sa e çuan me Gazin e Degës për të mbyllur përgjithmonë sytë në spitalin e Fierit. Kjo ndodhi pasi, për çudinë e komshinjve sa kishin filluar të bërtiturat e tij, në shkallë të pallatit ishte gjendur një polic, që jo vetëm nuk hynte brenda për të ndihmuar atë njeri që po jepte shpirt, por nuk lejonte as të tjerët që të shkonin.
Të nesërmen në mëngjes, ndërsa mjeku i operacionit po i afronte mbi hundë pajisjen e narkozës Sejfullai gjeti forca për ta shtyrë atë me dorë duke thënë: Është vonë. Pas kësaj jeta e tij mbaroi për tu varrosur në një varr anonim, duke u transportuar mbi një qerre të fermës. Për ato hollësi, që kanë ndodhur në momentet e fundit me kollozin e kulturës shqiptare, Sejfulla Malëshova, tregon për gazetën miku i vjetër dhe zëvendësi i tij i Ministrisë së Arsimit, Nexhmi Ballka.

*Zoti Nexhmi, në çfarë rrethanash u kthye në atdhe Sejfulla Malëshova?*

Sejfulla Malëshova pas një aktiviteti të jashtëzakonshëm patriotik të kryer jashtë shtetit dhe kryesisht në Bashkimin Sovjetik, duke u bërë madje edhe anëtar i Komiterrnit, menjëherë me fillimin e Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe pushtimin e Shqipërisë nga Italia, ai u kthye në atdheun e tij, prej të cilit kishte ikur që në kohën e përmbysjes së Nolit. 
Ardhja në atdhe e Sejfulla Malëshovës dhe përkrahja e hapur, që ai i bëri Luftës Nacionalçlirimtare ishte një hap cilësor për vetë nivelin e përfaqësimit të kësaj lëvizjeje. Kemi parasysh se Malëshova në atë kohë ishte një emër i madh për intelektualët shqiptarë, pasi ishte ish-pedagogu i Universitetit të Moskës dhe ish-kuadri i lartë i qeverisë së Nolit. Por ai ishte edhe anëtar i Komiterrnit dhe mik i afërt me Gjergj Dimitrovin. Nga ana tjetër aktiviteti i tij letrar e kishte bërë të famshëm, ashtu siç e bënte të famshëm fakti që ai njihte shkëqlyer tetë gjuhë të huaja. Ai u bë menjëherë kuadër i lartë i luftës, madje në vitin 1943 u zgjodh anëtar i Këshillit të Përgjithshëm Nacionalçlirimtar.
Pikërisht në ato periudha ai shënon edhe përplasjet e para me Enver Hoxhën, të cilin arriti që në momentin më të vështirë të tij ta ndihmonte.

*Mund të ma saktësoni këtë detaj për ndihmën që i ka dhënë Enver Hoxhës?*

Ka qenë pleniumi i famshëm i Beratit, i cili në të vërtetë Enverin e ka vënë me shpatulla pas murit, aq sa sot njihet të paktën fakti që vetë Enveri pranoi nënshtrimin, duke pranuar gabimet politike të tij si komsiar i shtabit të përgjithshëm. Kishte ardhur momenti për të mbajtur qëndrim dhe kur Enveri e pa se ishte në minorancë të thellë kërkoi edhe një herë ndihmë dhe mbështetje nga shokët, pasi gjithçka ka ardhur si rezultat i padijes së tij ushtarake. Vetë Sejfullai që zotëronte pothuajse të gjithë atë mbledhje, kërkoi të shtyhet seanca e atij pleniumi, e cila do të vijonte me marrjen e masave ndaj kuadrove politikë që kishin prezantuar mangësi dhe gabime të tjera në drejtim. Me ndërhyrjen e Sejfullait u la që vazhdimi i tij të bëhej pas çlirimit, kur të kishte përfunduar dhe kongresi i parë i partisë, i cili do të ligjëronte dhe organet politike të saj. Kjo gjë u pranua dhe Enveri në këtë mënyrë i shpëtoi për punë çastesh një eliminimi politik nga kreu i Partisë, që do të thoshte se pas saj, ai nuk do të arrinte më asnjëherë të bëhej kreu i Partisë dhe i shtetit. Këtë fitore e arriti vetëm me ndërhyrjen e Sejfulla Malëshovës në momentin e fundit të pleniumit. 

*Pastaj Sejfullai u bë anëtar i qeverisë si ministër i Arsimit?*

Pas çlirimit ai erdhi në krye të dikasterit të arsimit, ndërkohë që unë mora detyrën e zëvendësit të tij në atë ministri. Mirëpo edhe pse kishte kaluar disa kohë nga pleniumi i Beratit, ai asnjëherë nuk mendoi, që të tërhiqej nga mendimet dhe lufta e vetë për ta bërë Partinë me të vërtetë ashtu siç ishte propaganduar. E dëgjoja gjithmonë që fliste me pasion për frymëmarrjen e Partisë, e cila duhej të ishte larg autoritarizmit të individit. Ishte i bindur se po të mos u shkonin deri në fund problemeve të lëna gjysmë në Berat, punët do të shkonin gjithnjë e më keq.
Megjithatë, ashtu siç dihet ajo që nisi në Berat, jo vetëm që nuk u vazhdua, por u kthye në të kundërt, ku një nga ata që e pësoi ishte dhe vetë Sejfullai. Enveri që tashmë ishte bërë kryeministër e kishte marrë situatën në dorë dhe siç e tregoi veten më vonë nuk e linte kollaj ti rrëshqiste në disfavor të tij. 

*Në çfarë mënyre u shkarkua Sejfullai?*

Ishte viti 1946, kur Sejfullai para se të shkonte në një nga mbledhjet e Byrosë politike më takon dhe më thotë, se do të diskutonte dhe do tia përplaste Enver Hoxhës se nuk mund të linte në heshtje shumë gjëra, që dukej sikur harroheshin aq më shumë problemet e mëdha të Beratit, që u pranua nga e gjithë udhëheqja se ishin bërë gabime, por nuk po dilnin në asnjë konkluzion. Unë të them të drejtën i thashë të bënte kujdes, pasi Enver Hoxha zotëronte qeverinë, partinë dhe të gjithë administratën dhe kështu që ishte blinduar mirë. Megjithëse nuk është e lehtë-, më tha,- unë nuk jam tip që funksionoj formalisht. Por në atë mbledhje të Byrosë Enver Hoxha, siç e kishte zakon pas një ekspozeje që shtroi para anëtarëve me fjalë të mëdha, ku zihej shumë në gojë sovraniteti populli kërkoi shkarkimin e Sejfullait nga të gjitha funksionet shtetërore dhe politike, madje ai kërkoi largimin e tij përfundimisht nga Partia. Dihej se si do të venin ngjarjet pas kësaj, se Enveri ishte aktor i rregullimit të situatave dhe përpunimit të ambientit. Si përfundim Sejfulla Malëshova mbeti një njeri i thjeshtë dhe aq më shumë u shkarkua nga Partia në të cilën ishte pranuar në Bashkimin Sovjetik, kur në Shqipëri nuk njihej fare.

*Pas kësaj vazhduan peripecitë persekutive të tij?*

Rrezikonte arrestimin. Pas asaj që i ndodhi dhe etiketimeve politike, që i kishin vënë ne nuk takoheshim më si më parë me të. Unë që nuk e ndava asnjëherë nga mendja ime e takoja në mënyrë të fshehtë se mund të më godisnin edhe mua. Një herë, në të errësuar mbaj mend se u takuam aty ku takoheshim zakonishtm te ana e lumit të Lanës, ku për të mos na njohur njerëzit rrinim poshtë një shelgjishteje me degë të dendura në formë kurore dhe më tregoi shumë të reja në lidhje me situatën e tij.
Ambasadori sovjetik në Tiranë, Çuvakini me një begraund të madh diplomatik dhe influencë të madhe te qeveria sovjetike i kishte kërkuar Enver Hoxhës që të mos veprohej ndaj Sejfulla Malëshovës, pasi ai kishte qenë anëtar i Komiterrnit dhe një nga profesorët e nderuar të Universitetit të Filozofisë në Moskë. Unë, në ato momente tepër i gëzuar nga ajo që dëgjoja u çova nxitimthi në këmbë dhe e përqafova me gëzim të jashtëzakonshëm. Nuk ishte pak që të mësoje një lajm të tillë për shokun dhe mikun tënd më të mirë, por këtë hov ma uli disi vetë Sejfullai, i cili tashmë që e kishte njohur mirë Enverin nuk i zinte shumë besë. Saktësisht mbaj mend që më tha: Ai njeri është një shkërdhatë, që nuk i gjendet shoku në asnjë vend. Ashtu ndodhi, nuk kaloi veç një vit dhe në 1947-ën Sejfullai u internua në qytetin e Fierit. Unë ndërkohë u arrestova në mënyrë të befasishme i akuzuar me grupin e deputetëve të kryesuar nga Riza Dani.

*Kur e takuat pas kësaj?*

Kur dola nga burgimi i parë, se më mbrapa u arrestova sërish, pasi tashmë isha në listat e zeza të sigurimit, mësova se Sejfullai ishte përdhosur keq. Ai ishte vendosur në një hyrje të rëndomtë në periferi të Fierit, ku merr rruga për në Vlorë dhe ishte caktuar të punonte në një dyqan tip kjoske, ku tregtonte samarë kafshësh, patkojë, litarë, kapistallë etj. Merrte një rrogë prej 350 lekësh në muaj. Ishte e dhimbshme të mendoje se miku i Nolit dhe i Konicës, shoku i afërt i Dimitrovit, njeriu i tri diplomave dhe i tetë gjuhëve të huaja, pedagogu dhe dekani i Fakultetit të Filozofisë në Moskë, ish-ministri i Kulturës të shiste patkojë dhe samarë kafshësh. Sikur të mos mjaftonin vetëm këto ai ishte dhe njeri i vënë në shënjestër të opinionit si heretik. Kur mësova gjithë këtë fund të Malëshovës të them të drejtën kam qarë. Nuk mu ndenjt dhe mora rrugën menjëherë për në Fier për tu çmallur me të. Gjatë gjithë rrugës e mbaja mendjen tek ai, nuk më besohej që do ta takoja, pasi kishim një kohë të gjatë që ishim ndarë. Nuk do ta besoni, por për Sejfullain më vinte shumë keq pavarësisht se edhe unë po e pësoja në të njëjtën formë, madje më shumë e ai. Mendoja se si mund të arrinte njeriu deri këtu, sa të caktonte në një punë të tillë një gjigant të kulturës siç ishte Malëshova. Nuk mund të të flas më tepër për ato momente, se mendja ime ka qenë krejt e mpirë aq sa mendonte lloj-lloj çudirash. 

*E takuat?*

Patjetër. U nisa në Fier me mendimin se do ta takoja shpejt. Sa hyra në qytet nuk dija ku të shkoja dhe kujt ti drejtohesha. Pastaj pyeta disa persona të rastit, ku njëri e kishte komshi dhe dinte të gjithë itinerarin e lëvizjes së tij, ku mësoj që ai moment ishte pikërisht ora që Sejfullai bënte shëtitjen e zakonshme, pasi çdo mbasdite në orën 18-19:00 ai përshkonte rrugën nga kryqëzimi që të çon në Vlorë dhe te dalja tjetër e qytetit që është kryqëzimi që shkon për në Lushnjë. Nuk vonoi shumë kur kisha shkuar te kryqëzimi i rrugës që vjen nga Lushnja me atë që hyn në qytetin e Fierit, kur syri ma kapi së largu që po ecte në mënyrë të shkujdesur dhe pa kthyer kokën as majtas dhe as djathtas. Dallohej që ishte i dërrmuar dhe gjatë atyre viteve ishte plakur shumë. Nuk donte shpjegim që po përjetonte halle të mëdha, nga të cilat po rrënohej me shpejtësi. Ndërsa më ishte mbledhur një lëmsh në fyt nga dhimbja, renda me vrap pas tij për ta takuar. Që së largu i fola me sa zë që kisha: O Sejfulla, o Sejfulla, por çuditërisht ai nuk ndaloi por shtoi hapin më shumë duke u larguar më shpejt. U befasova nga ai veprim pa ditur ti jepja shpjegim, pasi isha shumë i bindur se më kishte dëgjuar. Nuk mund të tërhiqesha, pasi unë për atë kisha shkuar që nga Tirana. Nxitova hapat dhe fillova me zë më të lartë, duke i thirrur vazhdimisht. Por i njëjti veprim ndodhi sërish. U afrova fare afër dhe i thashë me fort: Po ndalo o Sejfulla se jam unë Nexhmiu. Në këtë çast ndaloi këmbët dhe mu kthye: Çfarë ke more Nexhmi, kujton se nuk të dëgjova? Unë nxitova vetë se nuk doja të të takoja atje, se ishim shumë afër degës së punëve të brendshme dhe të bëja keq ty se për mua është shkruar tani. Sejfulla, - i thashë, çfarë paska ndodhur kështu me ty. Si po ia kalon, si rron, ke të hash e të pish? Siç më shikon jam mirë,  ma ktheu me një përtesë të jashtëzakonshme nga dhimbja që ndjente për fatin e tij të keq. Më kanë caktuar një punë ku marr ca lekë për të mos vdekur. Më kanë ndaluar dhe botimet. Kisha një kafe që quhej e gjahtarëve, në të cilën shkoja çdo ditë për të pirë ndonjë kafe dhe të kaloja disa çaste shlodhjeje, por kohët e fundit ma kanë ndaluar të shkoj edhe atje. Smë ka ngelur gjë tjetër, vetëm të bëj këtë xhiron, të shkoj në shtëpi dhe të shkruaj gjithë natën. Pas kësaj nuk më foli më, por u largua sërish për të vazhduar itinerarin e nisur më parë, duke më lënë ashtu në mes të rrugës. Nuk donte mend që të kuptohej se ai nuk donte të më përziente më shumë në punët e sigurimit, pasi siç mësova dhe më vonë e ndiqnin në çdo çast dhe në çdo hap. Me kaq u ndava për herë të fundit me të. Kjo ka qenë koha kur shkoi Mehmet Shehu në sezonin e radhës së mbledhjes së OKB-së dhe në emër të Enver Hoxhës ai shkoi te Noli, duke e ftuar që të bënte një vizitë në Shqipëri. Noli iu përgjigj: Mua më keni atje në fushat e Myzeqesë, ku është Lame Kodra. Lironi Lamen dhe tek ai jam unë. 

*Pas atij takimi vdiq?*

Unë u interesova shumë për mënyrën tragjike të vdekjes, ku gjithë komshinjve u kishte ngelur në mendje ajo mesnatë e datës 10 qershor e vitit 1971, kur Sejfullai kishte vuajtur tërë natën nga krizat në bark, aq sa kishte bërtitur me të madhe, duke kërkuar ndihmë. Por njerëzit e sigurimit që ishin ndodhur në derë nuk kishin lënë njeri për të hyrë brenda. Të nesërmen ai mbylli sytë në spitalin e Fierit.

*Po varrimi ku iu bë?*

Kanë qenë orët e mesditës së datës 11 qershor të vitit 1971, kur një qerre me arkivolin e Sejfulla Malëshovës ka marrë rrugën në mes të pluhurit dhe të vapës për në varrezat e Fierit. Mbrapa i shkonin vetëm nëna, motra dhe dy nipërit e vegjël të Sejfullait. Varrimi është bërë në një varr anonim. Kam mësuar nga vetë vajza e Gjin Markut, familja e të cilëve në atë kohë ishte e internuar në Fier dhe ishte vendosur pikërisht shumë afër varrezave se varrmihësi i Sejfulla Malëshovës, Ramadan Qyrama menjëherë si ka mbuluar i vetëm gropën e varrit, ka shkuar në shtëpinë përballë që ishin familjarët e Gjin Markut dhe i ka thënë Zvetllanës: Mos e harroni atë varr që mbuluam sot, se nuk i dihet jetës, pasi unë jam plak, por po ju them se në atë varr ndodhet trupi i Sejfulla Malëshovës.

*******

_Ato qe ka bere diktatura e Enver Hoxhes perkundrejt figurave intelektuale ne Shqiperi, mund te krahasohet vetem me persekutimet e inkuizicionit ne mesjete. Ky eshte vetem nje prej atyre rasteve..._

----------


## [Perla]

*Fieri, ku Maleshova jetoi në internim dhe vdiq i izoluar, e kujton në 110-vjetorin e lindjes. Të dielën, sheshi në hyrje të qytetit merr emrin e tij dhe përurohet një bust. Studiuesi Nasho Jorgaqi prezanton antologjinë e shqipërimeve të Maleshovës dhe kujton pak takimet me të në redaksinë e "Naim Frashërit" në vitet '60*

"U step i trembur shpirti im at'herë.../ Po, sado paçin shkaqet pesh' e vlerë, / sado të them si ndodhi dhe përse, / të vërtetën e hidhur nuk e fsheh / edhe përunjem, përunjem mëkatar / përpara fjalës s'larë: qytetar."

Vargjet në poemën _"Poeti dhe qytetari"_ të Nikolla Nekrasov, janë të poetit. Sejfulla Maleshova i përktheu në internim. Nekrasov ishte poeti i tij i preferuar, ndërsa poema në fjalë ishte shprehje analoge e jetës së Maleshovës. Ato panë dritën e botimit pas viteve nëntëdhjetë.

Studiuesi Nasho Jorgaqi i ka futur në "Antologji shqipërimesh poetike" e botuar me rastin e 110-vjetorit të lindjes së Sejfulla Maleshovës (2 mars 1900 - 9 qershor 1971). Maleshova udhëtonte çdo 2-3 muaj nga Fieri në Tiranë për të sjellë përkthimet në Shtëpinë Botuese "Naim Frashëri". Në vitet '60 Jorgaqi ishte shef i redaksisë së letërsisë së huaj.

Ai bashkëpunoi me Maleshovën për dy vjet, sepse këtij teoricieni dhe importuesi të mendimit marksist dhe komunist, ndër të parët në vend, iu pre dhe kjo fije për punë intelektuale.

Studiuesi Jorgaqi tregon takimin me Maleshovën, vendin që ai zë në poezinë shqipe ndërmjet dy luftërave dhe shqipërimet e tij, si dishepull i shkollën noliane të përkthimit.
Fieri, ku Maleshova jetoi internimin dhe vdiq i izoluar, e kujton në 110-vjetorin e lindjes. Të dielën, sheshi në hyrje të qytetit merr emrin e tij dhe përurohet një bust i tij.

*Çfarë historie ka ky libër me shqipërimet e Maleshovës?*

Këto kohët e fundit jam marrë me Sejfulla Maleshovën dhe kam shkruar kujtimet e mia rreth 50 faqe, në kuadrin e një libri që po bëj, kujtime për sivëllezërit e mi shkrimtarë. Duke qenë shef i redaksisë së letërsisë së huaj në shtëpinë botuese "Naim Frashëri", duke qenë se ai punonte si përkthyes i jashtëm për një kohë, pata mundësi ta njoh dhe të bisedoj.

Maleshova është një zë i fuqishëm i letërsisë shqiptare midisi dy luftërave, zëri i asaj letërsie që njihej si letërsi e angazhuar, poet i lëvizjes antifashiste dhe antizogiste; një figurë e lëvizjes revolucionare e mërgimit politik të viteve '20-'40; sekretar i kryeministrisë në kohën kur Noli ishte kryetar i qeverisë.

Në dhjetorin e '24-ës iku dhe bëri jetën e emigrantit politik në Itali, Austri, në Bashkimin Sovjetik dhe në Francë dhe u kthye më 1943. Qe nga udhëheqësit e Luftës Antifashiste Nacional Çlirimtare, anëtar i Shtabit të Përgjithshëm dhe i udhëheqjes së Partisë Komuniste.

Pas çlirimit qe ministër i Kulturës, Propagandës dhe Shtypit; themelues dhe kryetari i parë i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve të Shqipërisë. Më 1945 botoi të parën dhe të fundit vepër me poezi me titullin "Vjersha". Ishte përfaqësuesi më eminent i letërsisë së re që po lindte në Shqipëri.

*Letërsi e re?*

Letërsi që kishte lindur me Luftën Nacional-Çlirimtare por që fillimet i kishte që në brezin e viteve 30. Maleshova shkroi jashtë dhe botoi në organet antizogiste si "Liria kombëtare" apo dhe në Gazetën Dielli. Poezia e tij hyri ilegalisht në Shqipëri dhe u përhap në rrethet e rinisë.

Është një periudhë e stuhishme edhe për intelektualin evropian. Maleshova i kishte rënë botës qark deri në vitet '40.

Mendoni se reflekton poezia e tij lëvizjet e mëdha, vendet ku shkoi dhe njerëzit që u influencua?

Poezia e tij është poezi e angazhuar me temë politike, revolucionare, i drejtohej fshatarësisë shqiptare në radhë të parë, bënte thirrje për kryengritje për revolucion, për të rrëzuar regjimin e Zogut, për një Shqipëri të shkëputur nga kolonializmi italian.

Një nga poezitë që u bë e njohur pikërisht për këtë është "Si e dua Shqipërinë" dhe bashkë me poezitë e tjera që ishin zëri i aspiratave të vegjëlisë shqiptare, sepse edhe vetë Maleshova ishte me origjinë fshatare, gjithë këto e bënë të dashur.

Megjithëse grupi shoqëror që ai i drejtohet ishte analfabet...
Dihet që në Shqipëri ekzistonin rrethe revolucionare të majta.

Maleshova ishte nga udhëheqësit e emigracionit politik të majtë që siç dihet kishte udhëheqës shpirtëror Fan Nolin. Në programin e kësaj lëvizjeje mjeti kryesor ishte propaganda. Propaganda në rastin e Maleshovës që kishte pseudonimin Lame Kodra, nëpërmjet letërsisë do të realizohej. Veç poezive dhe përkthimeve ai shkroi publicistikë.

Po ta shohim krijimtarinë e tij jashtë kontekstit të kohës, jashtë këtij misioni të propagandës, çfarë mbetet? Nuk ka ndonjë konfirmim të kësaj figure në njëzet vjetshin e fundit.

Faji për këtë nuk është i tiji. Fakt është që ai ka shkruar gjithsej 21 poezi që janë botuar. Ka qenë kërkues, kishte një praktikë krijuese të ngadalë, pa ndonjë babëzitje. Ai ndoqi praktikën e Nolit i cili shkroi një album poezish me rreth 18 poezi, që i shkruante në raste dhe rrethana të caktuara. Kështu ndodhte pak a shumë edhe me Sejfulla Maleshovën.
Mund të flisni për ndikim?

Padyshim që mund të flasim për një ndikim të poezisë së Nolit te poezia e Lame Kodrës. Kjo ndihet më tej edhe te përkthimi, te shkolla e përkthimit që krijoi Noli dhe që Kodra është dishepulli kryesor si përkthyes i poezisë.
Periudha e përkthimit si qëndron?

Nga të dhënat që kam gjetur unë, rezulton që vepra e tij e parë që njohim është një poemë e botuar në italisht me titullin "Kostandini" botuar në Romë më 1923. Kështu nis krijimtaria letrare e Sejfulla Maleshovës.

Ai kish mbaruar kolegjin në Shën Dhimitër Korona themeluar nga De Rada, dhe vazhdoi studimet për tre vjet për mjekësi. Student, bashkë me Odise Paskalin botoi revistën "Studenti shqiptar" dhe këtu botohen poezitë dhe përkthimet e para të Maleshovës. Më 1924, kur ndodhi Revolucioni i Qershorit, ai braktisi studimet.

*Poemën e parë e ka shkruar italisht?*

Poema rezulton italisht, shqip nuk e kemi. Ka mundësi ta ketë shkruar drejtpërdrejt italisht, nuk jam në gjendje ta them. Në periudhën e emigracionit politik përktheu disa vjersha.
Shijet e tij për përkthimin, siç tregon kjo antologji, duket se janë kryesisht nga vendet vatra të komunizmit?

Po, ai përktheu një vjershë të njohur revolucionare të Hajnes, "Punëtorët e avlëmëndit" të Hajnes, një nga vjershat e pakta të preferuara të Marksit. Ai përktheu "Internacionalen" e Eugjen Potjes, hymni i lëvizjes komuniste ndërkombëtare që është përkthyer shumë mirë. Kemi dy variante të "Internacioanles" një të Maleshovës që është i pari dhe një tjetër të Petro Markos.

Përktheu vjershën e famshme të Gëtes "Mbreti i Tulës" që e kish përkthyer më parë edhe Ndre Mjeda. Shqipërimi i Maleshovës është më i goditur, më i qartë, më harmonik se sa i Mjedës.
Përkthimi për qëllime politike, revolucionare. Çfarë do veçohej nga përkthime për qëllime estetike, për shembull nga Omar Hajami...

Më 1946 Maleshova pësoi goditjen politike, u largua udhëheqja. Më 1955 u hoq nga Tirana dhe u dërgua me punë të rëndomta magazinier në Ballsh dhe në Fier. Kjo është periudha e heshtjes.
Ju u takuat kur?

Isha një nga lexuesit entuziastë të tij. Kishte një poezi shumë ritmike, me një thjeshtësi sugjestive. E shikoja në Fier në vendlindjen time, gjithmonë në distancë, interesohesha të merrja vesh ç'bënte. Ishte një njeri sportiv, veshur me qillota, kapele republikë ose me shapkë dhe me biçikletë lëvizte.

Organizimin e vogël të punës e bënte me një korrektësi të admirueshme që i habiste të gjithë. Gjëja e parë që kërkoi në atë farë këndi të zyrës së magazinierit, ishte një portret i Enver Hoxhës. Kur e pyetën, "po kjo ç'ishte shoku Sejfulla?", ai tha "e kemi udhëheqës të shtetit, ne nderojmë shtetin".

*Legjendë apo jo?*

Është e vërtetë. Pavarësisht se ai përndiqej, fakti që nuk e futën në burg ishte se ai izoloi veten, ishte tip vetmitar. Në pamundësi për të botuar krijimtari origjinale ai vendosi të merrej me përkthime në harkun kohor 20-vjeçar.

Qe një rrethanë fatlume për të dhe për ne që u lidh me shtëpinë botuese "Naim Frashëri". Në vitin '55 e gjeta bashkëpunëtor në shtëpinë botuese. Vinte çdo 2-3 muaj të sillte përkthimet. Ishte tepër i kursyer në fjalë.

Kjo praktikë vazhdoi nja dy vjet. Lexoja menjëherë ato që më sillte. Ai përkthente kryesisht një poet, rusin Nikolla Nekrasovin. Prej tij përktheu "Poeti dhe qytetari" të cilën kur e mora në dorë në vitin 1955 dukej ta kishte përkthyer si për veten: poeti që nuk flet dot dhe qytetari që nuk mundet të bëjë gjë.

Së fundi, në Arkivin Qendror të Shtetit hynë nga arkiva e Ministrisë së Brendshme disa materiale të Maleshovës. Kur të gjithë kishin humbur shpresat se ai nuk paskesh shkruar gjë, u gjetën 2 poezi pa datë, që mund të jenë shkruar në vitet '50-'60, janë dy poezi satirike ku duken aluzione të qarta dhe të fuqishme për regjimin e kohës. Aty ndodhet pikërisht fryma e "Poetit dhe qytetarit" të Nekrasovit.

_Elsa Demo_

* Ne Foto * 

_Bilbil Klosi, Sejfulla Maleshova, Dhimiter Shuteriqi - Grenoble 1940 (France)
_

----------


## [Perla]

Per Mod: Mund ta bashkosh me temen Ketu te hapur me pare nga Albo. E gjen ne faqen 8. Flm

----------


## fegi

Një bust për Sejfulla Maleshovën
Fieri, ku Sejfulla Maleshova jetoi në internim dhe vdiq i izoluar, e kujton në 110-vjetorin e lindjes. Të dielën, sheshi në hyrje të qytetit merr emrin e tij dhe përurohet një bust.
Sejfulla Maleshova, i njohur me pseudonimin letrar Lame Kodra, përfaqëson në rrjedhat e poezisë shqipe të gjysmës së parë të shekullit XX, emrin e një prej poetëve me individualitet të spikatur. Trashëgimia e tij përbëhet kryesisht nga një tufë vjershash, të cilat u bënë të njohura dhe patën jehonë mes lexuesit shqiptar, sidomos në brezat e ri, për idetë revolucionare e progresive si dhe për vlerat cilësore dhe vokacionin e veçantë. Ai qe dhe mbeti poet deri në fund, një krijues me kërkesa, që këndoi ashtu si Fan Noli, në momente të caktuara, i frymëzuar nga ngjarjet dhe personazhet e kohës, i prirur përherë nga mendimi i përparuar i ditës.

----------


## Alti Elezi

Po keshtu i kemi humbur te gjithe dhe gjithmone intelektualet NE,ne cdo kohe dhe kemi sot nje Shqiperi Mbyshur vec me IDIOTE ne cdo cep e skaj te jetes.

----------

